# Mp Observer New Automatic Watch By Zeno Basel



## Chuckhrtn72 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am new to the watch buying game but I have had one hell of a time finding out about this watch. No one wants to claim it. The numbers on it are I think AS-2063 and I have been all over the net trying to find out about it. It comes with zeno paper work but they do not sell it directly. Is 150 tooo much for this unnamed brand? I would be willing to pay 300 for a real zeno lol.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not sure where your getting Zeno from









O&W did do a military watch with the AS 2063. Roy had them but sold them all along time ago.

O&W also do a military marked MP but these have the auto eta 2824 in them.

They do a manual without the MP on the dial with the 2801.

they can all be seen here

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Military.html


----------

